# Good Book or Tutorial Link For Learning advance crystal reports



## amitjha (Feb 6, 2010)

hey fellow coders,
I need some links or books or other such resources to learn some advanced use of crystal reports in VB/VB.Net. What i primarily want to learn is to how to programmatically change the data source, parameters etc. of a report.. Also want to learn how to automatically generate reports in the formats supported by crystal reports(xls,doc,pdf etc.)
would really appreaciate anyhelp in this regard...

Thanks a lot in advance to all those who reply..


----------

